# Powoli same kurwy i pedaly



## Russianer

A phrase "Powoli same kurwy i pedaly."

Нow to translate it?
Maybe "free bitch and pedals(?)" (??)


----------



## jasio

For me it looks like a fragment, so a context would be helpful to make a good translation. The phrase is very vulgar, so don't say it to your granny 

"Kurwa" may indeed be translated as a "bitch", but in fact I would use something stronger. A dictionary meaning of "pedał" is indeed a '_pedal_', but colloquially it means a male homosexual, so perhaps a '_faggot_' would do? Definitely, not a '_gay_', since the Polish word is offending. 

So I would say something like 'slowly only whores and faggots'. But please note that as a foreigner not living in an English speaking country I don't have a good grasp of vulgarisms in English.


----------



## sonorous

I agree with jasio.
It can be said by a troglodyte (unfortunately, there's a multum of them in Poland) who is looking at some people slowly gatheting to take part in an equality parade.


----------



## jasio

sonorous said:


> I agree with jasio.
> It can be said by a troglodyte (unfortunately, there's a multum of them in Poland) who is looking at some people slowly gatheting to take part in an equality parade.



Or complaining on a world going to the dogs.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Russianer said:


> A phrase "Powoli same kurwy i pedaly."
> 
> Нow to translate it?
> Maybe "free bitch and pedals(?)" (??)


You can translate this utterance word for word, but it is not possible to find out what the meaning was without a context. Anyway the text is very vulgar and offensive.


----------



## Polilotte

Whores (if you mean prostitutes) & faggots (a little outdated); another word woud be "queer" (that's offensive enough)
"Bitch" can be used in reference to an unpleasant, nasty woman.


----------



## Fuxia83

Powoli - means slowly 
then we have "prostitutes" and "faggots", this sentence has no sense at all. I don't actually know what the person who said that actually meant.


----------



## vpprof

I think the context might've been something like: "Slowly this place is turning into a collection of bitches and faggots" but it's difficult to say that with much certainty.


----------

